# Whelen Liberty Lightbar IS $1200 TO MUCH FOR IT



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

I AM THINKING OF GETTING THIS ANY1 THINK $1200 IS GOOD TO PAY FOR THIS OR IS THAT TO HI just got off the phone with the guy and he saying its 58" long $$$$tymusic

Lightbar manufacture date May 2007. Take down lights, alley lights, brake lights, clear outer lenses, wiring harness, aerodynamic profile, aluminum housing.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*can any1 help*

i am going to to see this in the am and i need to know if the $$$ is good or not?tymusic


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

how many total LEDS are there in the bar.. my 55" liberty with 14 led heads fully populated(police model) with alleys and take downs was around 1700 
from looking at that i would say its too expensive to have 4 rear facing leds (2 are the brake/tail/turn lights) and i cant tell if there are any front facing leds.. id say 900-1000 is better for that bar


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh i agree with kyle but he i tihnk hes talking about canadian dollars, idk wat the exchange is though


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok well if its canadian dollars thats differnet since i dont know the rate. but 1200us for that is a bad price you can get a fully loaded economy version from sirennet.com for like 1400


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a 54" patriote bar it cam with alleys and take downs it has 8 strobes and 4 leds and that new in '05 was $1,700+ so i hope this gives you some idea list price on my bar was $2,400


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*ya i am in canada*

$1000 ussmileyflag wood be like $1200 tymusic its like 70cen to the $


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok so umm how many leds total does the bar have.. i can see its missing 2 in back from the pics.. also is it economy or premium version?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

ColliganLands;766176 said:


> ok so umm how many leds total does the bar have.. i can see its missing 2 in back from the pics.. also is it economy or premium version?


see that i dont know going to look @ it in the am how do i tell if it the economy or premium version and i think thats a pic of the front but might be worng tymusic


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

that is a pic of the front there is no rear pic of that bar.

I think the econ modules have 6led's in them. not 100% on the number.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Your plowing snow. you dont need a bar with that much power. use your money for something that is going to make you money. JMO


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the economy has 4 leds and the premium has 6... all the corners will have 12 leds in them. 
you said it has takedown lights which is why i assumed it was a pic of the rear since there are no takedowns in that piture.. unless this is a towman version then they would be reaer facing (worklights). so it then has 6 front facing leds the 4 corners and 4 rearfacing leds, s/t/t and rear worklights.. the 1200 might be a good price if thats the case..

as far as it being too much for a plowtruck.. i run the full police model liberty on my truck on difference is its amber and it definately keeps people away from the truck which is a plus


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

ColliganLands;766336 said:


> the economy has 4 leds and the premium has 6... all the corners will have 12 leds in them.
> you said it has takedown lights which is why i assumed it was a pic of the rear since there are no takedowns in that piture.. unless this is a towman version then they would be reaer facing (worklights). so it then has 6 front facing leds the 4 corners and 4 rearfacing leds, s/t/t and rear worklights.. the 1200 might be a good price if thats the case..
> 
> as far as it being too much for a plowtruck.. i run the full police model liberty on my truck on difference is its amber and it definately keeps people away from the truck which is a plus


what does s/t/t mean


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

stop/tail/turn lights aka brake lights
they come standard on the towman models


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

ColliganLands;766341 said:


> stop/tail/turn lights aka brake lights
> they come standard on the towman models


ya i think that what it is it was use for twoing botes around its @ a bote shop u can see 1 in 2ed pic in the shop


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

in that case its not a bad deal since youve got 6 upfront leds (as long as you dont want the takedowns up there, but i think you cna just move them if you do) then youve got 2or4 rearfacing leds, the brake lights and the rear worklights, plus alleys. i know the towman models for more than the normal ones.. also is the whole wiring harness included or is it cut? my bar had 25-30 wires coming out of it...


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

ColliganLands;766346 said:


> in that case its not a bad deal since youve got 6 upfront leds (as long as you dont want the takedowns up there, but i think you cna just move them if you do) then youve got 2or4 rearfacing leds, the brake lights and the rear worklights, plus alleys. i know the towman models for more than the normal ones.. also is the whole wiring harness included or is it cut? my bar had 25-30 wires coming out of it...


he told me today the hole wiring harness was included just no box for inside the truck


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok.. id say go look @ it and if its nice in good shape and everything offer him alittle less and see if he goes for it.. afterall it is used. it looks like a nice bar .. i just looked it up on truck N tow and theyre going from 995-2995 us depending on the options.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Like i said mine listed for $2400 new got it for $1700 from MHQ in marlbourgh


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well he lives in canada so he wont be going to mhq.. mine also came out of mhq but i got it through blue line enterprises. for 1700 im sure it lists for over 2000


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

are you getting the aluminum rack with it as well? if so i would think 1200 is a good deal. even without it i think 1200 is a good deal for it.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*I got it*

i let him set for a bit i got the light and the rack for $1200 it looks some sweet on me truck i well get pics up in the am tymusic


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

OK...am has come and gone...wheres the pics


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

[email protected];783875 said:


> OK...am has come and gone...wheres the pics


yeah lets see em !!!!!:redbounce


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*sorry*

trying to get them hooked up all day


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Pics on truck*

LOOKS GOOD TO WHAT DO U GUYS THINK tymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*More pics*

Just some more


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wow...nice piece


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

it is probally a towmans with some add ons

it only has the 8led corners seeing how it uses the older style alley lights instead of the MR11


is the rack included


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

That's quite the rack. I think the whole setup looks stylish....unique. Video?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

kitn1mcc;786168 said:


> it is probally a towmans with some add ons
> 
> it only has the 8led corners seeing how it uses the older style alley lights instead of the MR11
> 
> is the rack included


there is no alley lights in it now i was think of putting Whelen Liberty LR11 Super-LED Alley Lights Kit or Whelen Liberty MR11 Alley Lights Kit in just don't know what i wood need to do that? and ya the rack come with the light for $1200 the bar is a 2007 only used 10 times @ best tymusic and was thinking of taking 2 of the back up lights and putting them up front and putting 2 more leds in the back


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*ok i am lost*

i just looked at the bar real good and on the Lens it has EDGE on them what does that mean the guy told me it was a Whelen Liberty is EDGE just the make or something


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

it is the edge series 


edge series includes

the edge 9000
advantedge 
ultra edge 
9m 
LFL patriot 
liberty 
freedom 

non edge 
centurion 
8000
6000
delta 
val-u-bar


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Towman's Series EDGE Lightbar*

just took it to get hooked up today and thats what they say it istymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*ok here a fast vid*

i cant stand my vid cam it sucks ass


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Really nice bar and rack, looks like you got an excellent deal, I get more enjoyment out of something I get a good deal on. 

But does that NASCAR     sticker on the side come off??????????


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

my current bar was used at the daytona 500 and it does not have a nascar sticker


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Grrrrrr*

So the last week my light been going off on its own 
So pop the hood and play with the fuse and light come back on 
So today i look and the fuse holder is melted but the fuse did not blow 
My ? is what size fuse did i need i had a 30A in there :crying:
is 30A right for this light bar ?
I think the fuse holder was only for a 20A i was told today


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

30 seems ok...i suspect mabey you had a bad connection on the cheap fuse holder and that lead to extra heat melting the connection...

i suggest you get a "maxi" fuse holder with a 40 amp and you should be fine...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/REAL...574333QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo#ht_2234wt_1161

Item number:	200535574333


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*wow thats big*



Dissociative;1218855 said:


> 30 seems ok...i suspect mabey you had a bad connection on the cheap fuse holder and that lead to extra heat melting the connection...
> 
> i suggest you get a "maxi" fuse holder with a 40 amp and you should be fine...
> 
> ...


Man i would never ? but ant that too big for my light
i got a 30A holder and its not 1 of them see through 1 that i just hand


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

30 amps for an led bar ... LOL .. comon i run a 40 amp fuse on a winch i use .. leds are suppose to me 2-3- amps most ....maybe 5 .... halogen bars and strobe run higher amperage ...


----------

